# tb500 half life.....anyone know it?



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

As title please, seen people recommending a maintenance dose of 2 or 5mg onxe a month. Is the life really long enough for this?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

To clarify my reason for asking is because I'm considering using for some tendon probs in my forearms and I have issues with storing stuff in the fridge. Its more cost effective to get 5mg vials than the 2mg ones (more than likely will be using purepeptides) but cant afford to do 5mg/wk so was thinking of 5mg every 2wks. Would this be an effective protocol or would I be better doing a 2mg vial once a week? Thanks.


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

It will be difficult to guage how much to use for your injury. The protocol that most guys at my gym seem to use is to take a single 2mg shot intermuscular near the site of the pain & see if there is any noticeable difference. The relief is usually quite rapid & in some cases only a few hours later. I know that one old soldier had bad knees & ankles and he didn't feel any difference until 2 days after.

The difficult part is to then consider increasing the dosage or move onto a maintenance shot every so often. What seems to happen, (as I see it) is either a single shot or double shot is given & wouldn't be repeated until the pain re-appears.

Not particularly well referenced or medically sound but I know of about a dozen guys (and one girl- a hairdresser with bad shoulders) who have taken it this way. Every single person got some form of relief. In all cases it came from DRS Labs.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks norman. Appreciate your input.


----------

